# REAF 2017- Rochester Erotic Arts Festival (Meet-up)



## IvoryNaga (Dec 23, 2016)

Hey all, I'm just looking for a show of paws to see if anyone would be interested in a Meet-up at the Rochester Erotic Arts Festival in Rochester, New York. This event will be held on April 21-22, in 2017. The event also is also for mature audience only, (18+) as it involves BDSM, Kinky, and other Erotic elements. This event has been going on for a few years now, but has been lacking fur.
This meet-up would be a fursuit/non-fursuit meet-up, so you can dress up if you'd like to or not.
We would discuss kinky and erotic topics, like Erotic Furry Artists and Writers, as well as fursuits and whatever else.

My interest in holding a meet-up here is that I'm realizing that I haven't seen any cons or events in Upstate New York that are for the wonderful Furry Community and I think we could start something in Rochester.
And I think Anthrocon, which I've attended the past few years now, began in Albany NY and relocated to Pittsburgh after a while.

Here is a Link for more information about the event : www.rochestereroticartfest.org: Rochester Erotic Arts Festival
I have been to this event the last two years, and I can tell you it's a lot of fun.
There's an erotic playground where you can get pony cart rides, ( I'm one of the ponies that provides rides.) try a vacbed, and many other things.
There is a Rope Fashion Show, a Catwalk Competition, as well as workshops and demos.


If there is enough interest, I will speak with the event organizers about establishing a slot during one of the two days where we can all meet and socialize.


----------



## IvoryNaga (Jan 2, 2017)

Little Update on this event, I've spoken with the Organizers and the Producers of REAF and they have allowed me to host a slot during the festival. It'll be a mutual furry meet-up, fursuits encouraged but not necessary. Basically, just a meeting and just enjoying each others company and discussing  various kink topics.
If you are thinking of going and would like some more info as to who i am, My FA account is Secretsergal. If you are interested in this meet up, you are welcome to private message me through there if you are a bit worried about commenting here.
The same goes for my Fetlife account, if you have one.
My Fet is: Kayasu  ( Login | FetLife
Hope to hear from any of you and answer any questions.

I'll post another update once I get a schedule of the events.


----------



## IvoryNaga (Mar 19, 2017)

Hey all, another update as promised, a  Fursuit/Furry meetup is going to take place at REAF in one of the rooms at the convention space.
Also, there will be 1 or 2 fursuit makers at the Festival. Im actually waiting to hear who they actually will be, so I will let you all know once I have the appropriate information.
I hope to see some of you there!


----------

